# My new coolidor!



## Evonnida

I decided to finally jump in and get a coolidor. I currently have 7 humidors of various size and still need more room, especially for boxes!! I found the cooler at Sam's for $65. It is 150 quart Igloo MaxCold. I decided to use kitty crystals for the cooler, due to the high cost of the beads that I have in my other humidors. 
The first kind of crystals were scented (oops!) so I returned those and got the ExquisiCat Unscented Crystals. I got 8 lbs for about $15. I also found mesh bags, meant for fish tank filters. They were about $1 a piece. Each bag holds almost 2lbs of crystals. 

















For shelving I headed to Rockler to look for Spanish cedar. They had planks, but only up to 5 inches in depth. The grooves in the side of the cooler are just over 7 inches. I wanted deeper shelves, so I bought the 5 inch plank, plus a 3 inch plank. I doubled them up in each groove after cutting them and voila. I have now moisturized the crystals and have the Spanish Cedar seasoning. I have about 4 lbs of crystals in there now, and will probably add some more once I have some sticks and boxes in there. 

















All in all, the project cost me about $120, which is cheaper than most humidors 1/4 of the size. I can't wait to start filling the thing!!


----------



## Zfog

Very cool Erich. I don't think that it would be too hard to create extensions for the shelves.
I will have to go this route at some point. My Edgestar is full so I am continually playing tetris! lol

Good stuff brother!


----------



## dmgizzo

Nice work, looks like one of mine that I did about three years ago. I find the coolidor cannot be beat, in the process of converting my two over to litter as well so nice to see how much you used.

Nice job!


----------



## Batista30

Nicely done Erich! Looks good and now you don't have to worry about cramming your humidors. Until you buy more cigars......")


----------



## Hall25

Very Nice Bro!!! Someday I hope to have enough sticks to make one of these myself.
JH


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Looks good.


----------



## ducman

In a cooler that size you may consider adding a small fan for circulation. I'm told that humid air rises.


----------



## Mr.Friday

Righteous! Makes my 36 look like a joke.


----------



## Evonnida

ducman said:


> In a cooler that size you may consider adding a small fan for circulation. I'm told that humid air rises.


I've got 2 Oust fans on their way!


----------



## HWiebe

ducman said:


> In a cooler that size you may consider adding a small fan for circulation. I'm told that humid air rises.


Humid air falls. It's water vapor, water is heavier than air.

Looking Good though!!!


----------



## Batista30

Evonnida said:


> I've got 2 Oust fans on their way!


You just gonna circulate the air in that empty cooler? :boxing: :tape:


----------



## Zfog

HWiebe said:


> Humid air falls. It's water vapor, water is heavier than air.
> 
> Looking Good though!!!


 This is true but not applicable.

Erich this thing is gonna be sweet.


----------



## donovanrichardson

This thing is awesome Erich!

You are exactly right, for $120, that holds WAY more than any humidor on the market. Very nice going with that.

Someday I'll have to break down and make a cooler purchase...


----------



## Richterscale

Excellent my friend! I take it the newspaper did the trick for the new cooler smell??


----------



## Evonnida

The newspaper trick worked amazingly!


----------



## Mr_Black

Wow! Thats awesome! I am going to be starting to build a humidor soon myself. I have been looking for unfinished wooden boxes at craft stores that I can modify and make into a good humidor for ageing. Also, I don't know if you got the message in the noob PIF, but I sent out your package yesterday. It should arrive sometime around Tuesday I should think.


----------



## Richterscale

I'm so glad it wasn't just a one time deal.. that's MUCH easier/better than any bleach... baking soda.. blah blah. 

My girl will get a real kick out of the news. Enjoy your awesome box man!!


----------



## Zfog

What is this newspaper trick? 
Do you just wipe it with newspaper or something?
I have never heard of this.


----------



## Richterscale

Zfog said:


> What is this newspaper trick?
> Do you just wipe it with newspaper or something?
> I have never heard of this.


When you buy a new cooler and it has that plastic smell it's been suggested to fill with bleach.. clean with baking soda etc.. but my girlfriend tells me "uhh just use crumpled up newspaper.. the charcoal will draw out the smell" ... so I just made enough loosely crumpled newspaper balls to fill the cooler, shut the door and left it for like 12 hours. Low and behold it worked! super easy and no chemicals needed!

(I'm still jealous of those slotted shelf spots Erich!)


----------



## Zfog

Richterscale said:


> When you buy a new cooler and it has that plastic smell it's been suggested to fill with bleach.. clean with baking soda etc.. but my girlfriend tells me "uhh just use crumpled up newspaper.. the charcoal will draw out the smell" ... so I just made enough loosely crumpled newspaper balls to fill the cooler, shut the door and left it for like 12 hours. Low and behold it worked! super easy and no chemicals needed!
> 
> (I'm still jealous of those slotted shelf spots Erich!)


Thanks alot, I'm going to have to try that!


----------



## ducman

HWiebe said:


> Humid air falls. It's water vapor, water is heavier than air.
> 
> Looking Good though!!!


Actually that's not true. According to wikipedia:

Humid air is less dense than dry air because a molecule of water (M ≈ 18 ) is less massive than either a molecule of nitrogen (M ≈ 28 ) or a molecule of oxygen (M ≈ 32 ). About 78% of the molecules in dry air are nitrogen (N2). Another 21% of the molecules in dry air are oxygen (O2). The final 1% of dry air is a mixture of other gases.


----------



## Boston Rog

lol newspaper trick learn something new everyday .


----------



## karmaz00

that is a good trik..some baking soda will do it too...


----------



## Troller98

Awesome setup.

I have this exact cooler but it's still lying on the floor. I need to set it upright like you have setup, very good idea.


----------



## Dave.73

Very nice looking set up. Once I get a few more sticks I'm going to try it out.


----------



## Evonnida

Going to the B&M today to try and grab a few more boxes and then continue filling it...


----------



## tiger187126

Evonnida said:


> Going to the B&M today to try and grab a few more boxes and then continue filling it...


and some more pictures i hope.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Good job, lookin good Erich!

+1 on more pics when it's being filled.


----------



## Batista30

We want to see pictures of the cooler getting filled. PRONTO TONTO!


----------



## Mr. Slick

HWiebe said:


> Humid air falls. It's water vapor, water is heavier than air.
> 
> Looking Good though!!!





ducman said:


> Actually that's not true. According to wikipedia:
> 
> Humid air is less dense than dry air because a molecule of water (M ≈ 18 ) is less massive than either a molecule of nitrogen (M ≈ 28 ) or a molecule of oxygen (M ≈ 32 ). About 78% of the molecules in dry air are nitrogen (N2). Another 21% of the molecules in dry air are oxygen (O2). The final 1% of dry air is a mixture of other gases.


Also not true according to a lot of BOTL's here on Puff. Try moving your hygrometer from the top shelf of your humi to the floor of the humi. You will most likely see a slight variance which will be greater the taller the humidor is. Also why my beads on the bottom dry out a little quicker then the beads near the top.


----------



## Evonnida

Top shelf; Box of Sharks, assorted Opus and GoF








Middle shelf; Pigs, Assorted LP, More Opus, and the few coffins I have








Bottom shelf; Satori Zen, in the only thing I could get them to fit into... I have many more coming soon.


----------



## Batista30

Awesome Erich! They all look soooo tempting to smoke.....


----------



## fuente~fuente

There we go... Now we're talkin! :smoke:


----------



## txemtp69

very nice indeed...


----------



## Zfog

Looking good Erich, but I don't think you will like those sharks.

check my profile for my addy......:caked:


----------



## Evonnida

Did some re-working with today's pickups.. This is the picture forum so here ya go...
Full box of Sharks, other Shark box has some Anejo Sharks and 4 Opus Sharks. 








BTL box has BTL, WOAM, and Opus Love Affairs








Tray with assorted Opus and GoF








2nd shelf has LE Tats on top of LP stuff and coffins.








Bottom shelf has the Viaje, starting with Satori








And the few others I have...








And an overall look...


----------



## Batista30

I love your humidor.  All of your cigars are so accessible.


----------



## Evonnida

Batista30 said:


> I love your humidor.  All of your cigars are so accessible.


Crystals still a bit wet... Adding some dry but still between 65% and 70%


----------



## donovanrichardson

Very nice looking cigars and that is a great looking coolidor! Love the shelves and the whole set up of it. Definitely something I might be interested with in the future, awesome going Eric!


----------



## Richterscale

Uhmmm wow dude. Those Fuentes look delish!! How are the Satori?!?!


----------



## baderjkbr

Nice coolidor and great sticks. Enjoy. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Phantasos

I can tell you like Opus', very nice bro....


----------



## Madurosman

Nice pics very instructive and inspiring. Funny how new sticks follow...


----------



## thunderdan11

That looks great. Did you buy the cooler online or at a local store?


----------



## Evonnida

thunderdan11 said:


> That looks great. Did you buy the cooler online or at a local store?


Sams, for $65


----------



## Poneill272

You are doing good bro!!!! It looks great!!! I wanna watch this thing fill up!! opcorn:


----------



## Richterscale

Poneill272 said:


> You are doing good bro!!!! It looks great!!! I wanna watch this thing fill up!! opcorn:


I would like to watch it fill up too... from inside of it!

_hmmm I could've sworn there were 2 GOF's_

:smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## thunderdan11

great, thanks for info. What size are your shelves you made? I am in need of a coolerdor and would like to replicate your idea.

:smoke:


Evonnida said:


> Sams, for $65


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

I've been admiring the Erichador and am wondering if beads could be hung on the door, with fans blowing on them from below, freeing up space on the shelves. The door\top is recessed and seems that it would allow the space to be used. Strapping tubes to the top, or hanging bags from hooks could distribute the beads across the entire space. . The really cool part is having it standing on it's side making the top like a door. Way cool!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very nice job enjoy!


----------



## hoosiers2006

Excellent and I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## ptpablo

I have a 100qt cooler, the same style as you and it works great!!! enjoy it Erich! it will fill up fast!! just an idea, you may want to drill holes (like 1"-2") in the shelves to help with RH circulation.


----------



## cjcpro

Hey love the set up, looks great. Quick question though. 

What humidity do those kitty litter crystals hold? How do they work for you?

Im looking to get some but looking for some feedback before I pull the trigger.

Thanks


----------



## thunderdan11

It works great. I use Kitty Litter as my only source in my cooler and it is usually 66-67 % consistantly. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

cjcpro said:


> Hey love the set up, looks great. Quick question though.
> 
> What humidity do those kitty litter crystals hold? How do they work for you?
> 
> Im looking to get some but looking for some feedback before I pull the trigger.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html

Here is the main thread( or at least I think its the main thread) for KL. Read a little of this buy a jug of litter and a little trial and error. For $2 or less per pound its cheap enough to play with. For most people its just trying to figure out how much distilled to use.


----------



## veteranvmb

Boston Rog said:


> lol newspaper trick learn something new everyday .


 Is their a knuckle involved with this move?
And do you do the clockwise, or counter clockwise twist?

J


----------



## BlackandGold508

Looks awesome my man ! Well done. Those shelves look like there bowing, should probably have us all over to relieve some of that weight. :thumb:


----------



## MattNJ

looks great, im thinking about doing my own. Did you ever think about cutting the shelves n half and leave a gap between boards for circulation?

Do you store singles out exposed like that or are they closed in boxes? I want to buy shelves and store singles exposed but I am not sure if its a good idea.


----------



## Mr.Friday

Very cool. Some tasty smokes in there. I was going to do the same set up as you but when the wife caught wind she bought me a wine fridge. I guess The marine cooler didn't match the decor  Either way i came out ok......so in the great words of Charlie Sheen " WINNING!" Nice job on the cooler.

Semper Fi
Mr. Friday


----------



## Evonnida

I've added a bit since the last pictures...








Top Shelf... 








Various Opus








Extra Sharks, Opus Sharks and Extra WOAM








Box of Sharks








Assorted Illusione and EP Carillo








Mixed box of BTL, Opus Love Affairs, and WOAM








Toast Across America


----------



## Evonnida

Shelf #2








Assorted My Father and LFD








Padron Anny's








Assorted LP








Assorted Oliva V








Box of T-52 Flying Pigs








Assorted God of Fire (In Oliva V Lancero Box)


----------



## Evonnida

3rd Shelf...








Assorted Viaje








MOABS and assorted Viaje








Satori








Coffins! Liberties 07-10, My Father LE, Opus A


----------



## Evonnida

Bottom








Assorted Tats... These really need organized.








WMD's


----------



## Pipedreamz

Erich.... OMG.. You have some crazy awesome sticks! thats cigar ****.


----------



## sckfck

WOW!!!!

I"m overflowing with envy...


----------



## Poneill272

Looking good bro!!!!


----------



## Cigary

Yummy....this could be a sticky for those who want to make a Coolerador! Nice work.


----------



## Batista30

Once again, love the setup. Also, nice selection of cigars.....


----------



## jbrown287

Very nice. Love the BTL's and WOAMs.


----------



## Boston Rog

Wow nice stash you have there.:smoke2:


----------



## Domino68

Evonnida said:


> Assorted Tats... These really need organized.


Let me help you. To lessen the amount to sort, just send me any that have a fleur de lis on the band!:dance:


----------



## lebz

this cooler is insane! Very cool


----------



## Evonnida

Got some new trays (aka Kristoff Ligero Maduro boxes) and added some stuff to the cooler... I also had a to buy a new cooler. Here's how the big one looks now...









New Tray for G.O.F. and Lost City









Finally got rid of the tupperware and got my Tats in a tray









Put all the Padron Family Reserve together. 44th, 45th, and 46th









The new cooler! A 52qt.









Box of GH 2002









My Fathers and Jaime Garcias









LFD









My meager Anejo stash, excluding the Sharks









And not in the cooler, but two trays from my humidors that I re-organized. 
Alec Bradley









AJ Fernandez


----------



## smelvis

Dang Erich, Very impressive and oh so organized brother! Nice!


----------



## usrower321

:jaw: Wow... how do you pick what you want to smoke? I would just open it and drool. 

Great setup and organization, thanks for the cigar pr0n!


----------



## Poneill272

Looking good bro!! Congrats on the new cooler too!!


----------



## Evonnida

usrower321 said:


> :jaw: Wow... how do you pick what you want to smoke? I would just open it and drool.
> 
> Great setup and organization, thanks for the cigar pr0n!


Sadly enough, that's normally what I do.:rofl:


----------



## BDog

In a word - Beautiful! Just throw a dart and whatever it hits is the smoke to go with! :biggrin1:


----------



## usrower321

Evonnida said:


> Sadly enough, that's normally what I do.:rofl:


Haha I would not consider that sad! You went to all that effort to find and organize those sticks so you should toast one up and admire your work. :beerchug:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Very nice stash bro!!!!!


----------



## eyesack

Whoa, I don't think I've ever seen such an amount of high-end sticks in just one humidor! Very nice bro! You should get some LED lights and wire them in there, too  lol


----------



## hxcmassacre

amazing selection you have there! 

now I have to go get a rag to clean up all the drool


----------



## ProbateGeek

The cooler is as good as I've seen. 
The collection has left me speechless. Except I must say the bundle of Gran Habano Vintage 2002's look a little outclassed in that group?

I wonder about your choice of kitty litter, though. I first used the crystals, but found after a little use they started turning to sand. Got a bit messy. I switched to the kitty litter pearls, and got much better results.

Same cost (if I recall) - anyone else with this experience?


----------



## Rock31

You should try smoking them once in a while


----------



## Batista30

Rock31 said:


> You should try smoking them once in a while


Gotta say Erich, it's really nice of you to buy Brittney all of those awesome cigars!


----------



## usrower321

hxcmassacre said:


> amazing selection you have there!
> 
> now I have to go get a rag to clean up all the drool


you sure that's drool you're cleaning up?


----------



## BlackandGold508

Dude !!!


----------



## Hoghunter

very nice!


----------



## Torqued

Nice pics! Bumping and subscribing because I'm running out of room in my humi and my winador isn't ready yet.


----------



## Evonnida

Re-organized my Viaje shelves in anticipation of some C4, TNT, VOR and VPR coming in soon.





































Also realized I was out of room and had to pick up another cooler!!!










My New Coolidor Pt. 2?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Real nice Erich! Some amazing sticks and a great setup, I love your thread!


----------



## tjun2107

Nice man. A coolidor is going to have to be the next step for me... I feel it on the horizon.


----------



## Evonnida

Got another cooler this week....


----------



## Rock31

Ure disgusting! LoL!


----------



## syrian-cigar

what happens if you dont use Spanish cedar, wat if u use oak or a non fragrant wood:sing::llama::drama:


----------



## sligub

syrian-cigar said:


> what happens if you dont use Spanish cedar, wat if u use oak or a non fragrant wood:sing::llama::drama:


Spanish cedar is used for various reasons deals with high humidity well, acts as a secondary humidifier, the aroma works well with cigars and it's also good at keeping away the Beetle

Also love the stash


----------



## syrian-cigar

sligub said:


> Spanish cedar is used for various reasons deals with high humidity well, acts as a secondary humidifier, the aroma works well with cigars and it's also good at keeping away the Beetle
> 
> Also love the stash


thanks, sounds like god made it for cigars:nod:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice Erich! Now all you have to do is pack those sticks up and send them to me and your journey will be complete


----------



## BigBehr

Looks Good


----------



## ranger_bob69

WOW! As a noob seeing all of the coolidors in this thread i am very highly impressed.


----------



## bcannon87

Evonnida said:


> Got another cooler this week....


I believe i am about to have to get me a cooler! My wife is gonna be pissed if she finds out!!


----------



## bcannon87

Oh and awesome setup! Where did you get the spanish cedar lumber?


----------



## skfr518

First and foremost awesome coolidor!!! That is officially the first one I have seen, showing my experience here  I have been inspired by many of you to try and create my own wineador. However the only place I could find spanish cedar was Rockler in Tukwila. I was able to find a 10" by 7' board for $51. I am curious if anyone else here in the washington area has found cedar somewhere else that may be cheaper?


----------



## ProbateGeek

skfr518 said:


> First and foremost awesome coolidor!!! That is officially the first one I have seen, showing my experience here  I have been inspired by many of you to try and create my own wineador. However the only place I could find spanish cedar was Rockler in Tukwila. I was able to find a 10" by 7' board for $51. I am curious if anyone else here in the washington area has found cedar somewhere else that may be cheaper?


Sure - I just went to Costco and bought a 10 pack of cedar planks (for grilling salmon and other fishies!). Cost me about $2.00 per "shelf", and I just trimmed a little to fit in the cooler.

Easy, and painless!


----------



## Gronk Bronson

Great thread!!! I LOVE this idea. I have hesitated buying more cigars only because I'm out of room in my humidors! If I can rig one of these up for the storage of boxes, and then move them to one of the main humidors when I "smoke" some room, then my problem is solved!! Now it's time to go shopping!!!!!!!! 

Erich your collection is very impressive as well!! If your getting those kind of sticks at a local B&M....Right on!!!!!! In my area some of those fetch a fare price and the local B&M don't stock them because they don't move off the shelves quick enough. Buying on-line seems to work out best for me! It cuts out the middle man(or the tax man).


----------



## Wineador

ProbateGeek said:


> Sure - I just went to Costco and bought a 10 pack of cedar planks (for grilling salmon and other fishies!). Cost me about $2.00 per "shelf", and I just trimmed a little to fit in the cooler.
> 
> Easy, and painless!


"Spanish Cedar" is what is needed here, (actually a Mahogany), not aromatic cedar.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Wineador said:


> "Spanish Cedar" is what is needed here, (actually a Mahogany), not aromatic cedar.


Thanks, Forrest, but don't tell my cigars - they've been on the shelves, in Spanish Cedar boxes, for 7 months, and are doing fine.


----------



## Oldmso54

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks, Forrest, but don't tell my cigars - they've been on the shelves, in Spanish Cedar boxes, for 7 months, and are doing fine.


Tell him Forest - the noob doesn't even know what kind of cedar to use - what are you going to do Terry? Grill those cigars?? And so you "trimmed" the shelves, huh - care to show us your woodworking skills?? :smokin:


----------



## Wineador

LOL, just trying to help out. Back to my cave now...


----------



## BDog

So those are RED cedar "aromatic" planks? Not Cedar?


----------



## ProbateGeek

BDog said:


> So those are RED cedar "aromatic" planks? Not Cedar?


They're Western Red Cedar, native here to the Pacific Northwest. For shelves, almost any material will do, but I like this particular cedar because we've got 8 of this type of cedar tree growing on our property, and these particular planks are not noticeably aromatic. It's also a wood I grew VERY familiar with, as I built the deck I'm sitting on out of it (when troubles arose building the deck, I would take a break and ridicule the three cedars overhanging the deck - I told them it was there cousin I was cutting up and putting the screws to! Made me feel a bit better ).

When I needed shelves for my cooler, I considered Spanish cedar, but was too lazy to head off to a lumber yard, so headed off to the kitchen, instead. :smile: Since these have practically no scent, I went with them, and have had no issues. My cigars are in the boxes they shipped in, or old empty ones I had laying around, or in baggies. And my cooler smells like cigars, not cedar. Open up a fresh box of Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 - that's the smell of my cooler. _ Ambrosia! _

But once again, I am honored to be of some entertainment value to Shawn (Oldmso54), which is apparently the reason I made my way to this forum those many, many months ago. Your time is coming, my friend!

:ss


----------



## asmartbull

BDog said:


> So those are RED cedar "aromatic" planks? Not Cedar?


Bingo.
It would be better to use wire shelves before red cedar.
Remember most cigar boxes are not made of spanish cedar....


----------



## usrower321

asmartbull said:


> Bingo.
> It would be better to use wire shelves before red cedar.
> *Remember most cigar boxes are not made of spanish cedar*....


OK well now I have a question... are they helping as well with humidity stabilization? And are at some cigars stored in certain types of wood boxes to help impart a flavor? say oak for example (just picking a random "wood" flavor in some cigars)


----------



## syrian-cigar

wouldnt plastic or metal shelves be more sanitary? the wood might attract beetles or mold if it gets too moist.


----------



## usrower321

syrian-cigar said:


> wouldnt plastic or metal shelves be more sanitary? the wood might attract beetles or mold if it gets too moist.


Cigar beetles come from microscopic eggs that are in the cigar from the rolling process. I don't think beetles are "attracted" to cigars. The eggs hatch when subjected to consistent temps >75, sometimes less and then the larvae eat your precious sticks. That's why people advocate freezing.

Boxes actually serve as humidity stabilizers so when you open the cooler it doesn't lose all the humidity. As for mold, that's why it's good to use 2 way humidification like beads or KL to keep the humidity too low to allow growth of mold.

Metal or plastic would be fine but wouldn't help stabilize RH.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Hain84

Very Nice, I like it.


----------



## shargio

Love a bourbon drink with my stogie!


----------



## android

damn nice setup Erich!


----------



## adamthale

It's like a tupperdor on steroids. NICE.


----------



## Oldmso54

very nice & the most optimum setup you can have IMHO. If I didn't have 2 coolers and 2 humi's I'd be doing this myself!!


----------



## asmartbull

If I could make one suggestion, it would be to cut some holes in the wood shelves.

You need the air to circular (that is why I use wire shelves) if you want to have uniform RH

Remember RH will usually be higher on top, so keep DRY beads/KL up there also.


----------



## Sooperman8

I'm setting up my 150 now but what has everyone been doing to stabilize the cooler? Its wobbly from side to side and front to back. When you open it the whole cooler goes with you unless you hold the top. Its kind of a pain.


----------



## Sponge

Great buy good luck


----------



## wctaylor89

This is an awesome thread. I really enjoy looking at your stash bc it gives me a great idea of what I'd like to try next. Impressive collection.


----------



## AznDragon533

looks great


----------



## L2ISGTE350

Nice setup!


----------

